# KIMBER PRO CRIMSON CARRY II (LG) cc holster



## Tracker

I just bought a KIMBER PRO CRIMSON CARRY II (LG) can someone recommend a good comfortable CC holster??


----------



## dondavis3

*Kimber Pro CDP II*

I own a Kimber Pro CDP II with the Crimsion Trace grips too and really like it.

I'm thinking of buying a Galco Holster - http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG1.asp - I called Galco and told them about my grips and they say that the Crimson Trace grips laser bump is so small that it will fit into any of their holsters.

I've owned several Galco holsters for my other guns and they are very thick leather and well constructed.

I hope this helps.

:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3

Well I ended up not buying the Gelco (it's a great holster).

I bought a 4 in 1 holster made by Classic Old West Style Company - They make modern holsters too.

http://www.cows.com/2.0/index.php?pa...mart&Itemid=55

I had mine done in 1911 Western Floral pattern.

The 4 in 1 holster allows you to carry it upright / Forward FBI Cant / Cross Draw / or in the small of the back.

Go take a look it's a good holster.

:smt1099


----------

